# Not bow related but PLEASE READ!



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

if fishing is going..
hunting certainly won't be far behind!
PLEASE READ

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/news/story?id=4975762


----------



## Muzzy1028 (Feb 16, 2010)

cant stop me from hunting cause i will do it legal or elegal if it comes down too it:darkbeer:


----------



## Muzzy1028 (Feb 16, 2010)

im always legal but just in case something happens


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I want to know how in the hell unelected people like Green Peace, PETA etc get to set national policy!
*** is an election for?


----------



## Curtis S. (Mar 1, 2010)

there is a word i like to use for people like obama. but if i say it on here i might in trouble. lets just say it starts with the letter after m


----------



## Keener (Dec 1, 2009)

if I stated my opinion of this whole %^#&ng administration:devil::devil: I'd likely get banned. Same for these special interest groups that try to run our lives, and the idiots who vote/d for them.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

It does not stop there. Did you know that the government is in the seed business. When is the last time you could buy an heirloom tomato plant?


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Bullcrap*

Don't get me started on Gov't. We are the only country that goes to war, destroys a country, and then uses tax dollars to rebuild the place. They want to control every aspect of our lives. That is like the current administration to want to take our right to bare arms away. If they can't do that, then they want to tax the crap out of our ammo. You know, it is people who kill people and not guns. Us honest law abiding citizens are the ones who have to pay for others mistakes and crimes. If you take the right for us to bare arms away, then how will we defend ourselves when a [email protected]@ with an illegal weapon holds us at gunpoint in our own homes.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

Because everybody knows it should be illegal to obtain your own food , we should all be forced to buy all necessities at wal mart
NOT!​


----------



## T-Town_Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

let him try to take my fishing away, i will not go peacefully. i promise


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

I live in SC. Everyday we have Japanese fishing ships come 40miles of shore & use mile long nets. It's a floating processing center. They move up & down the coast pulling in everything. There's not a fish these guys through out! Most of our migratory runs have been crap lately. I wonder why.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

It's coming.............



> Scales of Justice: In Zurich, Even Fish Have a Lawyer
> On Sunday, Swiss Vote on National Bill To Appoint Public Defenders for Animals


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703915204575103520836794314.html


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Sprung said:


> Because everybody knows it should be illegal to obtain your own food , we should all be forced to buy all necessities at wal mart
> NOT!​


You forgot to add buy with food stamps.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Blah blah*

Don't get me started on the welfare system. It was designed for poor families who live in the US legally so they could feed their family. But, then you get illegal immigrants coming in and getting free healthcare IE: Medicaid for the whole family, food stamps and cash assistance. While the rest of us are struggling on unemployment which will run out soon. It is great when people come to our country legally and learn our language, become a citizen, and get all the necessary papers to become a US citizen. This country was founded on immigration. Heck, my great grandparents came over from Portugal in 1904. But, they came here to make a better life for their family, legally. If you deport an illegal, two weeks later he or she is right back in the US. And, don't get me going on the employers who hire them knowing they are illegally in our country. They should also be deported somewhere like to Antarctica. If you don't like our country, leave it. If you can't come here and work legally like the rest of us, don't come at all. We have our own problems and don't need theirs.


----------



## cobowhunter1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay,
Not to stir the pot, but I just read something that made me sick...Obama wants military to provide own private healthcare to pay for injuries sustained while on deployment or WAR....What a SOB!!! He says it is unpatriotic of men and women of the armed forces to want the government to pay for this. He says you signed up, were not forced to go, and knew you were going to go to war. I wish he would drink the GOOD Kool-AID!!!!!!...
Sorry But I Am PISSED!!!! My Grandfather, Father, Brother (Who is still serving) and Myself were all in the Military. I can imagine what would happen if I told my CO naw im going to sit this one out cause I dont have insurance yet...lol.....


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

cobowhunter1 said:


> Okay,
> Not to stir the pot, but I just read something that made me sick...Obama wants military to provide own private healthcare to pay for injuries sustained while on deployment or WAR....What a SOB!!! He says it is unpatriotic of men and women of the armed forces to want the government to pay for this. He says you signed up, were not forced to go, and knew you were going to go to war. I wish he would drink the GOOD Kool-AID!!!!!!...
> Sorry But I Am PISSED!!!! My Grandfather, Father, Brother (Who is still serving) and Myself were all in the Military. I can imagine what would happen if I told my CO naw im going to sit this one out cause I dont have insurance yet...lol.....


Come on everyone knows government health care should only be for Congress, the Senate and a few others. Everyone else can stand in line or do without.


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

Simply Unbelievable Thread ! Almost every post... well I'm just at a loss for words !


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

sounds like another scary Obama's going to ruin the country thread again, time for you'all to crawl back under your covers with you mommies again!!


----------



## whitehunter2 (Sep 14, 2009)

bowhntng4evr said:


> Don't get me started on the welfare system. It was designed for poor families who live in the US legally so they could feed their family. But, then you get illegal immigrants coming in and getting free healthcare IE: Medicaid for the whole family, food stamps and cash assistance. While the rest of us are struggling on unemployment which will run out soon. It is great when people come to our country legally and learn our language, become a citizen, and get all the necessary papers to become a US citizen. This country was founded on immigration. Heck, my great grandparents came over from Portugal in 1904. But, they came here to make a better life for their family, legally. If you deport an illegal, two weeks later he or she is right back in the US. And, don't get me going on the employers who hire them knowing they are illegally in our country. They should also be deported somewhere like to Antarctica. If you don't like our country, leave it. If you can't come here and work legally like the rest of us, don't come at all. We have our own problems and don't need theirs.


pretty funny, most of the morons who squake the loudest about about illegals are the very lawn care, framing, drywall, landscape, cleaning, etc contractors that hire them by the dozens!!
i' know a framing contractor that won't even consider hiring an American! he hires only south Americans for 12.50 an hour, no insurance no nothing!! but this jack arse is the first to complain about all the God Damned Mexicans he see's at Walmart and how big companies are sending all the work to China and that everything he buy's comes from China....
i hate to say this but we Americans look pretty stupid to the rest of this planet, where else on this earth can you find a bigger population of clueless, lazy, bullcrappin, FAT PEOPLEukey:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

whitehunter2 said:


> sounds like another scary Obama's going to ruin the country thread again,


Are you able to make a legitimate argument based on facts that he is doing something other than ruining the good ole US of A?:darkbeer:


----------



## illinoislandog (Jan 20, 2010)

AKM said:


> Are you able to make a legitimate argument based on facts that he is doing something other than ruining the good ole US of A?:darkbeer:


What are your statements really based on ? Can't really say it can you? :mg::wink:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

illinoislandog said:


> What are your statements really based on ? Can't really say it can you? :mg::wink:


Healthcare, the deficit, jobs, the overall economy, enviromental crap, national security etc etc etc.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

AKM said:


> Are you able to make a legitimate argument based on facts that he is doing something other than ruining the good ole US of A?:darkbeer:


I agree with you. That is why he got office. The media made him out to be a rock star and celebrity. The Democrats who thought he would do things great for America, elected him. Obama says the Constitution is flawed and needs to be changed. He wants to take our Right to Bear Arms away. He also wants to make it OK for people who were not born in the US, to be able to be President of the US. Seems kind of ironic for a President who has trouble convincing Americans he was really born in the great place we live in. The people who died and spilled their blood for us. Thanks to the Veterans (Me being one) who put their lives on the line to make our country better. People who think he is changing the country for good, are blinded by him being a celebrity. This Healthcare Bill that was just passed, had more Pork barrel money in it than any in recent time. It is funny how he and the DEM's pushed it through without a single vote from us Americans and without Republican approval. Now, it will be illegal for Americans to not have insurance. He did give us a few years, isn't he nice. There will be a large cash fine if you don't have it. Don't get me started on the $1.5 trillion he has given to banks and the mortgage industry for making bad loans. He just rewarded them for their actions. He says that he will create millions of jobs, but my family has yet to see them. There are so many things that he wants to do to America and the Constitution. People have no clue or just don't want to know. I just hope what he does during his Presidency can be fixed.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

AKM said:


> Are you able to make a legitimate argument based on facts that he is doing something other than ruining the good ole US of A?:darkbeer:


no, but what he will do is call you a racist simply because you're conservative and from the south.


----------

